# ITEM FROM LlOYDS REGISTER



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

worlds largest container ship was delivered to Lloyds register class,the ship the first in a series of eight was built by samsung heavy ind. to LIoyds register class.the next vessle the CSCL BUSAN will be delivered by S.h.I. to Lioyds regsite class in september 2006
we at S.h.I. are proud of our container-ship building ability,we belive that we are the the leading edge of container ship design,having already developed a 12,000 teu container ship design,in co-operation with Lioyds register.we will continue to focus on research and development,and hope to unveil in due course a design for a 14,000 tue container ship
Lioyds reg. is the leading classification society in korea,and will class the first 10,000tue design to be deliverd by a korean yard


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

There are numerous vessels at the moment claiming to be the World's largest containership and each of them mentioned in a different thread on this site!

I would suggest that people take a look at the thread titled 'containerships' in the member's notice board area, where this matter has been discussed at some length.

Cheers
Phil


----------

